# Clausthal-Zellerfeld 2008



## manuel e. (2. Juni 2008)

moin!!
ich wollte mal fragen, ob hier iwer eine ahnung hat, in welche richtung in clausthal zellerfeld dieses jahr gestartet wird. zuerst richtung einersberg oder richtung speigeltal??

habe mir am woend ein paar streckenabschnitte angeschaut und es wäre ganz schön zu wissen wie rum die runden zu fahren sind denn in der ausschreibung ist nichts darüber zu lesen.

danke im vorraus, gruss manuel.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (2. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich Streckenprofil und Topokarte so ansehe, denke ich im Uhrzeigersinn. Also zuerst Richtung Ottilieschacht.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (2. Juni 2008)

Aber mal was anderes, gibt es einen GPSTrack von der Strecke?


----------



## dwe60 (2. Juni 2008)

Im Uhrzeigersinn ist korrekt  

und nen Track könntest evtl. von Snakeskin bekommen


----------



## manuel e. (2. Juni 2008)

moin!!
dann erstmal besten dank. ich hatte das ganze zwar auch schonmal grob verglichen aber der verpflegungspunkt kommt mir nicht wirklich wie 22km nach dem start vor weil die streckenführung gegen den uhrzeigersinn da von der länge her eher passen würde.

gibt es denn so wie in altenau einen besichtigungstermin der strecke??

kenne mich da oben zwar recht gut aus, aber einmal falsch abgebogen und schon geht die sucherei nach dem originalkurs wieder los.

gruss manuel.


----------



## dwe60 (3. Juni 2008)

Der Verpflegungspunkt soll oberhalb der alten Bobbahn sein

Gegen den Uhrzeigersinn macht eigentlich keinen Sinn - da sind Stellen dabei, die in der Richtung nicht fahrbar sind - ziemlich verblockte Stellen, die aber in Uhrzeigersinn als Downhill noch machbar sind 

Hier ist die Ausschreibung - weiß aber nicht, ob sie dir was hilft  

http://www.wsv.harz.de/downloads/so.../ausschreibung_trengade_mtb_marathon_2008.pdf

Wenn ich noch Infos finden sollte melde ich mich wieder


----------



## bike-flori_clz (3. Juni 2008)

tach auch!
ich meine auch im Uhrzeigersinn ist richtig!
hab allerdings auch schon beide richtungen probiert...muss dazu sagen, die streckenführung ist nicht immer ganz eindeutig...trotz karte mehrfach den richtigen weg verfehlt 
sollte man sich definitiv nochmal genauer ansehen...


----------



## manuel e. (3. Juni 2008)

guten morgen!!
ich habe dann gestern abend dem daniel langer vom wsv nochmal ne schnelle email geschrieben und prompt antwort erhalten.

die strecke wird definitiv GEGEN!! den Ticktackticker gefahren.

hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen.

gruss manuel.


----------



## bike-flori_clz (3. Juni 2008)

gegen die Uhr wird ja sowieso gefahren!! aber gegen den uhrzeigersinn?! mmhh..weiß nicht, ob mir das so gefällt! sind ein paar "böse" stellen dabei! nunja, wer sein radl liebt der schiebt! obwohl...ein bissl quälen hat noch niemandem geschadet


----------



## iglg (3. Juni 2008)

bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> gegen die Uhr wird ja sowieso gefahren!! aber gegen den uhrzeigersinn?! mmhh..weiß nicht, ob mir das so gefällt! sind ein paar "böse" stellen dabei! nunja, wer sein radl liebt der schiebt! obwohl...ein bissl quälen hat noch niemandem geschadet



Schieben finden die Leute vom Clausthal-Marathon irgendwie gut. Deshalb ging es vor der Verpflegungsstation ja auch immer diesen blöden, steilen und meist matschigen Grasweg vor der Verpflegungsstation hoch. Total blöd war das. 

Aber so sind sie. Viel Spaß !


----------



## manuel e. (3. Juni 2008)

jo jo, schieben macht spaaas!!! vorallem wenn du dann in der zweiten runde bist und dir dann langsam die waden wegfliegen sobald du nur daran denkst von deinem drahtesel zu steigen.  

nein, mal spass bei seite. also wenn es trocken ist, ist die strecke ja ganz gut fahrbar, aber sollte es nur einen futzel von nässe haben, dann wird das bestimmt mal wieder ein richtiger kämpfermarathon ala bad pyrmont 07.  

auf der suche nach der ideallinie durch schlamm und matsch.

lassen wir uns überraschen.

gruss manuel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-flori_clz (3. Juni 2008)

deshalb vorsichtshalber auch lieber nur EINE runde (ich alter warmduscher )
nee...wenn ich mal mehr zeit hab fahr ich auch mal mehr (muss aber 14 schon wieder fit in goslar sein...
hoffentlich wirds keine schlammschlacht...und hoffentlich halten die schläuche. nich so wie in altenau->gleich 2 kaputte kurz vor ende...das war bitter..


----------



## Snakeskin (4. Juni 2008)

@flori
da warste leider nicht der einzige. Ich musste leider auch mit 2 Platten kurz vor Ende in Altenau die Meute ziehen lassen. Ja, ich war derjenige der schreiend durch den Wald getobt ist. 
So hatte meine Saison 2007 in Neustagdt auch geendet, mit 2 Platten.
Für CLZ habe ich techn. auch noch keine Lösung. Wahrscheinlich Vollgummireifen oder so. 
Wir sehen uns.


----------



## dwe60 (4. Juni 2008)

Ist doch eigentliche kein Problem - musst nur genug Schläuche einpacken   

andererseits, wenn du genug springen lässt, dann mache ich den Materialwagen


----------



## harzholgi (4. Juni 2008)

Snakeskin schrieb:


> Für CLZ habe ich techn. auch noch keine Lösung. Wahrscheinlich Vollgummireifen oder so.



Hallo,
ich hatte vor 2 Jahren einmal 5 Plattefüße in 8 Wochen. Seitdem habe ich unmengen DocBlue in den Reifen. Sch..... doch auf die 100 g. Seitdem ist Ruhe 

Holgi

PS: Normales Pannenspray tuts wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## dwe60 (4. Juni 2008)

Vom Vorsitzenden der Oberharzer MTB-Freunde habe ich inzwischen gehört, das morgen am 05.06. um 17.00 Uhr eine geführte Streckenbesichtigung stattfinden soll   

@Holgi: bringt das Zeug wirklich was? - habe gerüchteweise gehört, das es evtl. auch Ventile verkleistern kann


----------



## Snakeskin (4. Juni 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Ist doch eigentliche kein Problem - musst nur genug Schläuche einpacken
> 
> andererseits, wenn du genug springen lässt, dann mache ich den Materialwagen



Alles klar Dieter, nehme ich an dein Angebot. Das heisst für dich, du meldest dich an und begleitest mich das ganze Rennen durch, so als Schatten sozusagen. 
Kannst ja dann genug Schläuche usw. mitnehmen. 
Über den Rest reden wir später.
Wird bestimmt interessant.
Ist das verbindlich mit der Streckenbesichtigung?
Kann mir immer noch nicht vorstellen das die Runde entgegengesetzt dem Uhrzeigersinn laufen soll.
Andersrum ist sie aber auch nicht besser.
Sage nur die Harvesterspur hochtragen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (4. Juni 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> @Holgi: bringt das Zeug wirklich was? - habe gerüchteweise gehört, das es evtl. auch Ventile verkleistern kann



Hallo,
natürlich verkleistert das auch die Ventile Alles schön hermetisch dicht! Und wenn du mal mit höherem Luftdruck losfährst und im Trail ablassen möchtest, gibts auch blaue Finger. Aber damit kann ich leben.
Aufpumpen geht aber immer.

Holgi

PS: Bei richtig großen Rissen hilft es allerdings auch nicht und nach 3 Monaten läßt angeblich die Wirkung nach. Bei mir hält es jetzt seit über einem Jahr.


----------



## manuel e. (4. Juni 2008)

moin!!

morgen streckenbesichtigung ist korrekt. treffpunkt ist 17:00 am alten bahnhof in clz.
allerdings macht mir da die nachtschicht ein strich durch die rechnung, weil mir das alles nach hinten raus zu eng wird. ausserdem wird die tour wohl von den lokalen "crack`s" leunig etc. geführt. und wenn ich da alles schmalz zusammenpacke um dranzubleiben dann falle ich nach einer runde tot vom rad und von der strecke werde ich dann wohl auch nicht viel mitbekommen haben.  

in diesem sinne, gruss manuel.


----------



## bike-flori_clz (5. Juni 2008)

Ich war gestern nochmal fix die Runde auskundschaften!
Langsam wirds...ich glaub ich hab sie nun zu 95% erkannt! einmal nur kurz verrissen, aber dann gings wieder.
mit nur einem platten Reifen durchgekommen 
2-3 knackige Teilstücke.. 
1. nach der Abfahrt von der Bokcswieser Höhe, der Anstieg auf der anderen Seite
2. unten am Spiegelthaler Zechenhaus gehts dann über den "Knüppel-Stieg" wieder hoch...
...
(alle angaben unter annahme der gegendenuhrzeigersinnfahrstrecke)

aber sonst ne ganz angenehme runde..


----------



## dwe60 (5. Juni 2008)

@Snake: na  da müsstest du mich noch ein wenig mitziehen - außerdem sind meine Dienste unbezahlbar  

@Holgi: thx für die Info - werde ich mir mal überlegen

@Flori: und, bist du heute abend mitgefahren?


----------



## Snakeskin (5. Juni 2008)

So,
war vorhin am Treffpunkt zur Besichtigungsrunde, konnte leider nicht selbst mitfahren.
Habe mit Daniel und den anderen gesprochen, es wird definitiv GEGEN den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren !!!!!
Damit ergibt sich eine ganz andere Sichtweise der Strecke, sehr interessant.
Wer mitmöchte, ich werde am Samstag Nachmittag mal ne Runde drehen, kurze PN wäre gut.

@dieter
man kann zwar nicht jeden bestechen, aber käuflich ist jeder


----------



## bike-flori_clz (6. Juni 2008)

@dieter
nein, bin auch nicht mitgefahren.. hab doch bis 18 uhr gearbeitet

aber gut zu wissen, dass es von daniel nun offiziel ist, wie rum die runde geht.
ich finde sie so auch ganz gut.


----------



## chris29 (7. Juni 2008)

Moin,
bin bei der Besichtigung dabei gewesen. Die Strecke ist sehr gut gelungen wie ich finde, die Hm passen und die Streckenlänge auch. 3 Anstiege sind relativ hart und ich denke da werden die meisten schieben, zumindest in der 3. Runde. Ich bin so bei 80 % Leistung gewesen an dem Tag und wir hatten ca ein 18 KmH Schnitt, also ich denke 20 Km/h ist schon recht schnell die Cracks werden wohl so um die 22 Km/h fahren.
Wir werden sehen, wenn ich unter 5 ein halb Stunden bleib, bin ich zufrieden.....


----------



## Snakeskin (7. Juni 2008)

@chris

du Tier   
ich mach don schon mal freiwillig Platz wenn du von hinten kommst. Musst nur laut genug rufen, in meinem alter hört man schon so schlecht.
Gruß


----------



## bike-flori_clz (8. Juni 2008)

hoffentlich fährt mich niemand um?! bin doch erst zum 2. mal bei so nem rennen dabei und weiß noch gar nich wie schnell man eigentlich fahren darf ;-)


----------



## chris29 (9. Juni 2008)

Ich denke sooo schnell werde ich auch nicht sein.... Bin froh wenn dieses mal das Material hält. Icn Friedrichsbrunn hatte ich 2x Plattfuß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snakeskin (9. Juni 2008)

@chris

Ja nee, is klar!! So wie du mir gestern am Polsterberg entgegen kamst, war schon langsam 

Und mit den Doppelplatten scheint wohl Normalität werden. Sollten wir mal Vollgummireifen probieren, oder PU-Schaum reinhauen anstatt so doofe Milchpampe. 
Man sieht sich


----------



## redbull33 (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo Hallo.Wir sind gerstern die Runde gefahren.Ich muss sagen sie ist wirklich gelungen.Das mit den drei Anstiegen kann ich Chris bestätigen,wobei meiner Meinung nach der zweite von der Untermühle hoch am schlimmsten ist.Die anderen beiden bin ich hochgefahren.Wünsche allen Startern jedenfalls gesundes und gutes gelingen.
Gruß aus Goslar
Markus


----------



## PeGe (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

der Trenga De Marathon am 22.06. wird diesmal in Clausthal zentral am alten Bahnhof gestartet. Von dort geht es durch das Zellerfelder Tal. Das ist die Strasse, an  der in den letzten Jahren der Start war und man parken konnte (Biathlon-Leistungszentrum/Schiessstand). Das Zellerfelder Tal wird diesmal komplett gesperrt, da es zweimal gekreuzt wird. Vielmehr Asphaltstrecke als die 2 Kreuzungen gibt es dann auch kaum ;-)

Vom Zellerfelder Tal geht es zunächst ins Spiegeltal. Im Prinzip werden ein paar Streckenteile der letzten Jahre entgegengesetzt gefahren, das ist dann also  auch die Richtung; wenn du so willst gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Da passen dann auch die 22 km bis zur Verpflegung.

Die Strecke pro Runde wurde auf 34 km verkürzt. Aber die haben es in sich, die Strecke ist m. E. schwerer als vorher die 56 km Runde. Es ist gar nicht die Summe der Höhenmeter (780 pro Runde geht noch)  sondern vielmehr die Steilheit und Schwierigkeit der Anstiege. Mit einem Wort: kurz und knackig, länger und knackig sowiese lang und knackig charakterisiert die Anstiege gut.
Z.B. wird die frühere Abfahrt aus Richtung Hahnenklee zum Spiegeltaler Teich diesmal hochgefahren.

Ich bin bisher immer die 56 km Runde gefahren und werde mir dieses Jahr auch nur eine Runde geben. Bin sie jetzt zweimal gefahren und habe es gerade so unter 2 Stunden geschafft. Na gut, ich bin nicht ganz voll gefahren und gehöre mit 42 auch schon in die Rentenliga. Das ergab einen Schnitt von knapp 17 km/h. Ich behaupte mal wer hier über 20 km/h fährt, der kann schon was. In Altenau wurden glaube ich über 27 km/h gefahren.

Also kurzgefasst: Die Strecke ist schön aber sportlich. Das soll sie ja auch sein, denn unser Wintersportverein Clausthal-Zellerfeld hat mit dem Trenga De-Marathon auch den Ruf zu verteidigen, das härteste Rennen im Harz zu sein. Dem Ruf wird er durchaus gerecht.

Also nehmt die Herausforderung an und kommt am 22.06. vorbei. Wir Locals freuen uns und beantworten euch auch gern Fragen nach der Strecke oder Anderem. Ob man noch ein Besichtigung vorher hinbekommen würde, weiß´ich nicht. Wenn, dann höchstens noch mal Abends. Die Ausschilderung erfolgt am Samstag.

Hier der link zur Anmeldung:

http://www.wsv.harz.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=125&Itemid=90

Nun mal los, traut Euch!

Schönen Gruß
Peter


----------



## Sascha Koch (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo Kollegen, ich kenne die Stecke nicht und wir sind 4 Mann die so einen Marathon noch nicht gefahren. Zur Reifenwahl: Ist Nobby Nic + racing Ralph ok, oder lieber nur nobbs nic. Mit diesen ganzen Leichtbaudingern ala furious fred brauchen wir wohl nicht ankommen nee?


----------



## redbull33 (17. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin.Also mit Nobby Nic komplett bist du bei dem Schmuddelwetter wohl gut dran.Die Leichtbaudinger wie Du sie nennst,könnte man schon fahren.Man(n) muss es aber können,sprich fahrtechnik sollte man schon fit sein.

Gruß Markus


----------



## chris29 (17. Juni 2008)

Moin!
Also ich werd mit RR hinten und NN vorne fahren. Ich denke aber auch das das Wetter bis Sonntag besser wird. Die Anstiege sind schon hammerund ich werde bis Samstag noch mal meine Form checken, in Willingen lief es gar nicht gut :-( Dann werd ich mich entscheiden ob ich nicht evt. doch noch ummelde.


----------



## Snakeskin (17. Juni 2008)

@chris
wohin willste denn ummelden, es geht doch nur max.3 Runden


----------



## PeGe (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

von Leichtreifen würde ich abraten. Es sind einige Passagen, bei denen der Grip eines NN Vorteile bringt (schlammig bergauf, nasse Steine und Wurzeln bergauf). Ich bin die Runde letztens mal bei nassen Bedingungen gefahren...naja...

Auf einigen Passagen liegen richtig böse, scharfkantige Steine rum. Ich fahre NN UST mit einem Schlückchen Latexmilch und hatte die letzten Male keine Platten. 
Im Falle von Schläuchen würde ich zumindest auf Leichtgewichtsschläuche verzichten.


----------



## Peter88 (17. Juni 2008)

Ich freu mich schon sooo sehr!!!    
Bin extra die letzten tage Joggen gewesen...wenn die strecke echt so steil und bergauf fahrtechnisch schwer ist....och wie geil halt es kaum noch aus

@ Insider Hab da mal 2 Fragen:
 Kann man an der Startnummer erkennen welche Streckenlänge der Kontrahent fährt?

Kann man sich bei der Startaustellung hin stellen wo man will? Oder gibt es Blöcke?     

Bis Sonntag
Peter

Ps. wenn ihr mir nicht auf denn ersten 5 km davon fahrt...denn gnade euch Gott wenn ihr nicht überrundet werden wollt.    sory kleiner scherz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-flori_clz (17. Juni 2008)

na, denn wünsch ich uns und vor allem dem peter88 viel spaß! wo liegt eigentlich fabbenstedt??? hoffe der harz (speziell der oberhazr) gefällt dir?! ich mach ja nur die mini-strecke... hab noch termine am sonntag ;-)


----------



## Snakeskin (18. Juni 2008)

bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> na, denn wünsch ich uns und vor allem dem peter88 viel spaß! wo liegt eigentlich fabbenstedt??? hoffe der harz (speziell der oberhazr) gefällt dir?! ich mach ja nur die mini-strecke... hab noch termine am sonntag ;-)


Vergiss deine Termine 
Lass uns nach der Zielankunft das überleben feiern. Hätten wir uns verdient  
Oder nochbesser, wir schauen mal die ersten 10km wie es läuft, wenn schei... stelle ich bei km 15 ein Grill hin, dann Party dort


----------



## dwe60 (18. Juni 2008)

Wo soll ich stehen? - soll ich Karlis mitbringen?


----------



## Peter88 (18. Juni 2008)

bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> na, denn wünsch ich uns und vor allem dem peter88 viel spaß! wo liegt eigentlich fabbenstedt??? hoffe der harz (speziell der oberhazr) gefällt dir?! ich mach ja nur die mini-strecke... hab noch termine am sonntag ;-)



In der Spitze NRWs. Bin aber oft gast im harz. Die landschaft ist einfach(   ) fein.
Bis denne
Peter


----------



## Snakeskin (19. Juni 2008)

@dwe60

so hatte ich es mir vorgestellt. Aber nicht das du eine 2te Verpflegungsstation dort installierst. 
Das bedeutet also, das die Teilnehmer alle etwas Kleingeld für Bratwurst und so mitnehmen sollten 
Ist aber nicht so gut wegen dem Gewicht, dann also Scheine mitnehmen und auf Wechselgeld verzichten. Dieter, du machst ne menge Kohle, du Schlitzohr


----------



## tommi101 (19. Juni 2008)

Moin werte Hamburger Bikegemeinde...
Hat noch jemand geplant den Marathon in Clausthal Zellerfeld mitzufahren? 
Hätte eine bzw. zwei Mitfahrgelegenheiten anzubieten...starte von HH-Lokstedt aus..

Greetz Tommi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (20. Juni 2008)

Snakeskin schrieb:


> @chris
> wohin willste denn ummelden, es geht doch nur max.3 Runden



Naja, die kleinste . Bin aber im Moment nicht sicher ob ich überhaupt starten kann, hab mir in Willingen eine Erkältung eingefangen Ich hoffe die geht wieder einigermaßen weg bis Sonntag


----------



## Snakeskin (20. Juni 2008)

chris29 schrieb:


> Naja, die kleinste . Bin aber im Moment nicht sicher ob ich überhaupt starten kann, hab mir in Willingen eine Erkältung eingefangen Ich hoffe die geht wieder einigermaßen weg bis Sonntag



dann lass die Erkältung wieder los
Wir sehen uns am Start


----------



## manuel e. (21. Juni 2008)

hy!!
hat einer von euch ne ahnung, ob es definitiv eine start/ziel-durchfahrt gibt??!!

frage da wegen flaschenwechsel nach der ersten runde.

gruss manuel.


----------



## chris29 (21. Juni 2008)

manuel e. schrieb:


> hy!!
> hat einer von euch ne ahnung, ob es definitiv eine start/ziel-durchfahrt gibt??!!
> 
> frage da wegen flaschenwechsel nach der ersten runde.
> ...



Ich denke der Platz ist dort groß genug um eine Start/ Zieldurchfahrt zu erlauben.
Hier regnet es im übrigen, bzw. es hat gerade erst aufgehört. Wir sehen uns morgen, ich hoffe ich kann die lange fahren


----------



## Snakeskin (21. Juni 2008)

Morgääään,
ich werde gleich mal runterfahren zum Start/Zielort und schauen ob sich dort was tut in Sachen Aufbau. 
Gestern war noch nichts zu sehen.
@chris
Regen, ja schei.....   stellt sich wieder mal die Frage nach den Reifen!!!!
Regen soll weiterhin in Schauern anhalten. Morgen soll es schwülwarm mit Gewitter und Starkregen ab mittag geben, super Aussichten. Egal, wir sind Harzer und fahren bei jedem Wetter.
Bis denne


----------



## sharpe (21. Juni 2008)

ich finde keine Angaben zur Zeitmessung
muß ich meinen Chip von Sportident mitbringen?

ich war seit 2005 nicht mehr bei dem Rennen, da es sich immer mit Frammersbach überschnitten hat, gibt es bei der Verpflegung volle Trinkflaschen?


----------



## manuel e. (21. Juni 2008)

moin!!
haben heute schonmal unsere räder hochgebracht und ich habe gleich mal nachgefragt. es gibt eine rundendurchfahrt.

zeitmessung ist ohne tarnsponder (zumindest nicht sportident). die letzten jahre war auch nur eine ganz normale zeitnahme ala start los und wenn du im ziel bist, dann schön für dich.

der aufbau geht voran und einige haben schon de strecke abgefahren als wir da waren. es wird sich aber noch ein etwa 5-6km langer streckenabschnitt ändern, weil es da heute nachmittag noch ärger mit dem oberforstamtsrevierleiter naffel gegeben hat.

bis morgen dann, gruss manuel.


----------



## dwe60 (21. Juni 2008)

Irgendwie muss ich ja mein Fully finanzieren  - außerdem muss man doch den Nichtharzern unsere Spezialitäten näher bringen 

Ich drück euch die Daumen für morgen - Wetter soll trocken bleiben - Schauer und Gewitter erst Abends- dafür tagsüber aber schön mollig warm 

und nicht das ich wieder die Ausreden von wegen Plattfuss höre 




Snakeskin schrieb:


> @dwe60
> 
> so hatte ich es mir vorgestellt. Aber nicht das du eine 2te Verpflegungsstation dort installierst.
> Das bedeutet also, das die Teilnehmer alle etwas Kleingeld für Bratwurst und so mitnehmen sollten
> Ist aber nicht so gut wegen dem Gewicht, dann also Scheine mitnehmen und auf Wechselgeld verzichten. Dieter, du machst ne menge Kohle, du Schlitzohr


----------



## Peter88 (21. Juni 2008)

Hab mir mal die Starterliste angeschaut..
sind ja einige Hausnummern dabei

Unter anderen der 3 der Ultra lang Distanz der 2007er salzkammergut trophy.

Bin echt am überlegen ob ich net doch 3 runden fahren soll...beim Stefan ans HR hängen und nach knapp 20km total entkräftet zusammenbrechen. Mal schauen wäre sicher geil

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## Snakeskin (21. Juni 2008)

dieter,
du bist so gut zu mir

also bleibt's dabei, bei km 15 bbQ-station mit karlis!!!!
Ich Eile, das giebt nochmal den großen anreiz schnell dort zu sein bevor die anderen mir alles wegfressen
bis denne

ach ja platten. ich fahre jetzt nicht nur ust, sonder auch kpl.luftlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-flori_clz (22. Juni 2008)

Tach!
Und alle wieder gut und heil daheime angekommen!? Wetter war mir persönlich ja nen tuck zu warm, aber dennoch ein geiler RIDE heut, oder?
Wie isses gelaufen?


----------



## Peter88 (22. Juni 2008)

Ja war echt geil! Super geile strecke, mega wetter, nette leute.

Diese Veranstaltung hat Zukunft! Wirklich!

Wenn so Schwachstellen wie die schlechte/nicht vorhandene Wegbeschilderung zum rennen ausgebessert wird, vernünftige sanitäre anlagen geboten werden.
Braucht es nur noch ein wenig mehr werbung und man nennt Claustahl in einen Atemzug mit Grafschaft, Sundern Hagen und wie sie alle heißen.

Ich bin voraussichtlich nächstes jahr wieder dabei

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## sharpe (22. Juni 2008)

Strecke und Wetter waren okay
ein bißchen meckern muß ich auch
Startnummern würde ich gerne behalten
zumindest einen Riegel oder Gel als Startunterlage
feste Nahrung wie Kuchen oder Obst im Zielbereich

kann man sich schön in Altenau abgucken


----------



## bike-flori_clz (22. Juni 2008)

jau! das mit dem kuchen hätte ich auch gern gehabt?!! ;-)


----------



## manuel e. (22. Juni 2008)

moin!!
jau, strecke war im gegensatz zum letzten jahr nochmal verschärft worden finde ich, was aber dem ganzen absolut nicht geschadet hat. zwei runden sind auch super, weil es dann wenigstens net so ein ödes einrundengestrampel ist.
das mit dem rahmenprogramm sollte man wirklich noch ein wenig überarbeiten. ich finde den alten bahnhof als eventgelände super, nur wird den angehörigen und besuchern nicht viel geboten, obwohl der platz vorhanden ist.

ne bierbude und ein zwei aussteller würden ja schonmal reichen für den anfang.

ansonsten war alles super.

gruss manuel.


----------



## hafensänger (22. Juni 2008)

Nabend!

War wirklich ein schönes Rennen!

Gibts irgendwo die Ergebnisse im netz?

Bruno


----------



## Dieselwiesel (22. Juni 2008)

Die Strecke war wirklich ein Leckerbissen 

Alles andere war es leider nicht 
-allgemein schlechte Organisation
-keine Wegbeschilderung (für die Anfahrt)
-angesichts der wirklich harten Strecke war einigen Leuten ein Verpflegungspunkt einfach zu wenig
-das Rahmenprogramm war praktisch nicht existent, soll heißen im Zeilbereich war wirklich absolut tote Hose und keine Stimmung bzw. den Zuschauern wurde nichts geboten, deshalb gabs davon wohl so wenige
-ich hätte mir im Zielbereich auch etwas mehr zu Futtern gewünscht (Kuchen, Obst etc..)
-ein paar Gefahrenstellen hätten besser Ausgeschildert sein können
-die "Schikane" ein paar hundert Meter nach dem Start war wort wörtlich eine "Schikane", die hätte sich der Veranstalter ruhig sparen können
-die HOMPAGE des Veranstalters ist ein graus!!! ein riesen durcheinander auf dem man sich kaum zurechtfindet

Nichts desto trotz hat es heute wirklich Spaß gemacht, und wie schon gesagt: die Strecke war wirklich klasse!


----------



## bike-flori_clz (23. Juni 2008)

Die Ergebnisse gibs auf der Homepage des WSV Clausthal als pdf- Download:
www.wsv.harz.de/downloads/sommerbiathlon/ergebnisse/11.trengade-marathon_2008.pdf


----------



## heinerk. (23. Juni 2008)

jungs, wer kuchen will, muss früher ins ziel kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvi (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ausser die Bilder bei "fotosvomevent.de" war zumindest noch ein weiterer Fotograf vor Ort.
Wer weiss wo man sich diese Bilder ansehen kann?

Gruß
Silvi


----------



## bike-flori_clz (26. Juni 2008)

moin!
leider keine ahnung! aber wenn es jmd. wissen sollte, dann bitte posten


----------



## MTB-Sascha (26. Juni 2008)

War unser Teamfotomann, hat aber nach Startnummern geknipst.
E-Mail auf unserer Seite, unter Team:
Bad Salzdetfurth racing


----------

